
Show HN: I created a (hopefully fast) C++ lib to find words in ASCII sequences - waffenklang
Hi,<p>to provide a bit context, I&#x27;m the author of a small causal android game called &quot;Squabbel&quot;[1] which is a modern take on a merge of tetris and scrabble.<p>Its core is based around the idea to find strings within a sequence of characters, which is accomplished by using a deterministic finite automaton.<p>Currently I&#x27;m working on the successor of Squabbel and I was optimizing the internal search engine and refactored the code to a c++ library which is now available on github<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;0x10&#x2F;fastdict<p>The search times are to my needs pretty good and I would love to get some feedback on the performance.<p>Thanks.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=cc.deadlock.squabbel.lite
======
rogaos
Cool! Seems similar to the Aho-Corasick algorithm, which was designed for
exactly this task
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aho%E2%80%93Corasick_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aho%E2%80%93Corasick_algorithm))

~~~
waffenklang
Wow.. I'm a bit ashamed as I searched for algorithms on that topic but was
obviously unable to get the right keywords to find that one. Thanks for
pointing it out. I will look into that one more deeply, but on the first
glance its basically the same algorithm.

